# IWC vs Panerai



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

A battle of the giants!

http://lh4.google.com/SchorahGladman/RsbBkoC7TuI/AAAAAAAAB1U/5V9OU0jFtdU/s800/DSC_0528.JPG










simon


----------



## mko (Feb 16, 2006)

WOW! Nice trio, but imo the Panerai should be on top! ;-) Nice capture btw. Paolo.


----------



## Celtic-David (Apr 22, 2007)

nice shot....I would die for a panerai


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

Beautiful watches indeed.
Makes me cringe to see them stacked metal on metal though!
Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Tragic said:


> Beautiful watches indeed.
> Makes me cringe to see them stacked metal on metal though!
> Congrats!


I bought them all 'pre-enjoyed', so I've never had them perfect and I quite like a few little bumps and knocks - it gives them a little bit of personality ;-)

Thanks for your kind words, chaps.

All the best,

Simon


----------



## meta4ick (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice trio, Simon. PAM's are more badass than IWC, don't you think? As for which one belongs on top, Paolo, they are clearly appropriately stacked- the PAM can hold the others on its back no problem.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

meta4ick said:


> Nice trio, Simon. PAM's are more badass than IWC, don't you think? As for which one belongs on top, Paolo, they are clearly appropriately stacked- the PAM can hold the others on its back no problem.


The Panny is definitely more badass - but I'm growing towards the understated look of the IWC's. The Ingenieur is a stunning piece of design.

I feel bloomin' blessed to own all three. Barring a Glashutte Sport Evo GMT, I can't imagine I'll ever need another watch (ho ho ho).

simon


----------



## fatario (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey, I seem to be completely in disagreement with the rest of the forum...I personally don't like the Panerai Look...out of those three I would go for the Middle IWC Aquatimer without second thought!!!


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

i'd take either of the IWC's over the panny -- the aquatimer would be my first pick. the inge has the best movement of the three, only reason why i'm favoring the aqautimer is i love titanium (the color and lightness) and the inge is a tad too heavy for my preference.

nothing against panerai...i've got a 177 enroute in fact, but out of those three it would be dead last..


----------



## Gustav (Aug 23, 2007)

That Panny is stunnig!

Never seen it in real, but the IWC´s I have, so: Great watches!

Best,
Gustav


----------



## SonnyD (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm also with a couple of the others.....I'd take either IWC first, but the Panerai is ok too.:-d
Great Picture

Regards Sonny


----------



## martbroad (Feb 11, 2006)

Simon

Where did you get that IWC Aquatimer?:-d

Nice trio,less is more.

Martin


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

martbroad said:


> Where did you get that IWC Aquatimer?:-d


Met up with some dodgy bloke in the basement of a coffee shop in Farringdon ;-)

simon


----------



## BKM (Dec 17, 2006)

My compliments to your taste in watches - all 3 have the wow factor.I, too, am especially impressed with the ingenieur. After seeing one in person, I cannot imagine a better "hunk" on the wrist. No offence meant to the panerai but the IWC ingeniuer is in a league of its own. Bryan


----------



## daddycool (Sep 11, 2007)

tower of strength! 
by all means the Ingenieur got the top position it deserved, I would lift the Panerai on the 2nd position.


----------



## tzd (Oct 8, 2007)

I vote for Panerai.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

gladders said:


> A battle of the giants!
> 
> http://lh4.google.com/SchorahGladman/RsbBkoC7TuI/AAAAAAAAB1U/5V9OU0jFtdU/s800/DSC_0528.JPG
> 
> ...


*SOME DATA TO BE ABLE TO COMPARE THE PANERAI WITH THE IWC
* 
*Daniel Roth* but there were initial tell *...* old *IWC* Cal 98 that was intended for the Portuguese jubilee series. *... 
From the late 1930's to the 1980's, Officine Panerai developed diving watches alongside depth gauges, compasses, and torches. Almost all diving watches used movements and cases made exclusively by Rolex. The watches with Rolex movements only had hour and minute functions, as with today's Panerai Base model. The period of time from 1956 to the late 1980's is much less well documented. Some prototype watches have been made from titanium (1960's/Rolex movement) and from aluminium (1980's/ETA automatic movement). The aluminium prototype was depth-tested for 1000 metres ("Mille Metri"). A large handwound caliber which was originally meant for pocketwatches. However, a lot of large wristwatches are using this movement as well. Most of them don't modify it at all, so for some people it might look strange to see this movement in a Panerai while some 500 USD watches use the same movement. This is the case for automatic ETA 2824,2892-A2 and ETA/Valjoux 7750 automatic chronograph movements as well ofcourse, but the handwound simple constructed Unitas 6497 is a bit on the edge according to the opinions I have read on several (non Panerai) forums. I have to admit I was sceptical about this as well, but Panerai seems to have done a nice job on the movement. The movement has a swanneck-regulator (not standard for this movement) and at least (for the eyes) 9 blued screws and 'Panerai' engraved on the movement for optical finish. Besides this, the movement does excellent timekeeping! The movement is rated COSC and after testing it on the Witschi timing device at my watchmaker it shows it is far within the COSC standards (-4/+6 seconds deviation per 24 hours in several positions and temperatures), +2 seconds a day seems to be the deviation of my own watch. So nothing to be ashamed of for a watchnut. The powerreserve on the Unitas is about 56 hours.
Besides the Unitas movement, Panerai uses and have used several other movements. Another handwound model is the 8-days Panerai PAM00190, it uses a JeagerLeCoultre movement. Automatic models mostly use Valjoux 7750 movements. In the past, Panerai also used Zenith (El Primero), Omega (caliber 920) and handwound Rolex movements (the last time was in a special edition of 1997).
*
An IWC Caliber 37524 powers the Aquatimer. It is based on the ETA 2892-A2, a rugged, ultra-thin movement found in many remarkable watches such as the Ulysse Nardin 1846 Marine Chronometer and the Omega Seamaster.

The ETA 2892-A2 has a diameter of 25.8mm; it is 3.6mm thick and has 21 jewels. It vibrates at a frequency of 28,800 bph (4 hertz) and has a power reserve of 42 hours. It has an Incabloc anti-shock system, a Navirox hairspring and a ball-bearing rotor that winds in both directions via a click wheel. The difference between the stock ETA and the IWC caliber are considerable.

Here is an excerpt from Time Flies' article on the subject:

_IWC uses a 2892 KIT -- not an assembled ebauche. They take this kit and replace parts or use parts of their own design to meet their own specifications for tolerance and strength. These include:

the gear train 
wheels and levers 
mainspring and barrel 
a 21 K gold mass is added to the rotor for winding efficiency 
all parts are finished and assembled by hand​_​For more information on Greg's views of this ETA/IWC movement, his wondeful article can be found here: IWC cal. 37524 in the Aquatimer and facts. - By Time Flies

Even though the movement is not visible from the outside, it is impeccably finished with gold plating, circular graining and Côtes de Genève engraving. It is also regulated in five positions to assure its incredible accuracy. Like many of the other wristwatches that use this ETA caliber, it has performed well within chronometer specifications.

Here is another great resource on this perticular movement. In this one, it is compared to the old JLC movement that was used in the Mark XII. IWC Mark XV 37524 and ETA - By Alex . the IWC caliber 32524 is not really an ETA 2892, but rather a caliber BASED upon the ETA 2892. In addition, be sure to read Mycroft's post about IWC Titanium finish and information regarding the sealing system used in the Aquatimer.

*THE ULYSSE NARDIN MARINE CHRONOGRAPH*

*A REVIEW 
Text and Photographs by Michael Disher* The movement is a rugged and reliable automatic winding ETA 2892-A2, which has been modified by the chronograph experts at Dubois Dépraz. The movement bears the Ulysse Nardin caliber designation UN-35. The movement is 30mm in diameter and 6.9mm thick. The movement contains 57 jewels, 21 in the base movement and 36 in the chronograph module. The date is located between 4 and 5, and the small seconds are at 3. The chronograph has 12 hour and 30 minute registers. The balance wheel is Glucydur and ocillates at 28,800 vph .
WELL , WITH ALL THESE DATA. I THINK THAT SINGLE PATEK PHILIPPHE, VACHERON CONSTANTIN And OTHER FEW, DOES NOT USE MODIFIED ETA MOVEMENTS


----------



## lateapex (Oct 14, 2007)

I think the order is correct. I prefer the IWC over the Panerai.


----------



## Winton (Dec 10, 2007)

I am lucky enough to have an IWC 3536 Aquatimer and a Panerai and, whilst the Pannie always gets more attention, the IWC beats it hands down for understated presence and history.

I love my IWC and the Ingy above is a beaut too!!

Dale;-)


----------



## Clem (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice pic!!!

I love that PAM 212!!!!


----------

